# Swift bed slat caps (grey plastic, single stud)



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone found a source or can provide a link so that I can buy a few replacement caps for our bed slats ?

They are grey, plastic, 53mm wide, with a single plastic stud which is on an extension to the lower side of the cap. 

I tried one lot (for around £20 for ten), but the stud is not on an extension, so they won't fit.

I suspect that I am not the only person who has found a need for these, so any help sourcing some would be greatly appreciated.....

Thanks in anticipation,

Dave


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Dave,

I can’t help but wonder what you are doing that generates the need for replacement bed slat end caps . . . but maybe I don’t need to know 🙀

A search on Amazon for “plastic bed slat end caps” generates a large number of possibles - maybe a picture of what you are seeking might help (I did own a couple of Swift caravans 25 years ago, but I cannot recall what the bed slats looked like).


Regards,
John


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Something like this.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174314753932


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope this gives an idea...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-SWIFT-ABBEY-MOTORHOME-CARAVAN-BED-SLAT-END-GREY-/174318909079

This is very close, single stud some way in from end as the rail to push the stud into is fastened inside the frame for the bed, and FYI John, the two that have snapped are nothing yo do with me sitting in the bed, or anything els;

One is on the corner of the overcab bed, furthest from the ladder and only the grandchildren go up there....

The other is under the drawer unit in the middle of the U shaped back, so I may be guilty of too much force when taking the drawer unit out or putting it back so that I can drain the fresh water..

There you are you see,ntotal innocence.... 😇😇😇😇😇


----------

